# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  لعبة تفكيك الجمل

## BaTi(^_^)GooL

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



هذي اللعبه يبغالها تفكير بسيط 

يعني انا اكتب جمله مشبكه بدومن مسافات ابداً واللي بعدي يفككها ويكتبها صحيحه 

وهو كمان يكتب جمله من عنده مشبكه واللي بده يصححها وهكذا ...... 

وتكون حكمه اومثل اومقطع من اغنيه معروفه اللي تحبوه ....... 


اتمنى تكون عجبتكم وتفرحوني وتشاركو ...... 


يالله انا راح ابداء 


ليسكلمايتمناهالمرءيدركه ....... 


اكيد سهله وواضحه كثيررررررررر ........

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

ليس كل مايتمناه المرء يدركه (5)(5)



يايمهشيليالزادبالهمتعشيت(5)(5)

فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

يايمه شيلي الزاد بالهم تعشيت (عدل)(9)


هالعيونشلونأملهاسحردوبنيبغزلهابوسهمنعندكحبيبيتسوىع  نديالدنياكلها(15)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
هالعيون شلون املها  سحر دوبني بغزلها  بوسه من عندك حبيبي تسوى عندي الدنيا كلها (5)(5)

تعايادنيتي مليتمنحكمتالقاسياعفيني
  فــــــــــــــــروته..[/ALIGN]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

تعا يا دنيتي مليت من حكمت القاسي اعفيني

سهرتناالليلةخليوهاصباحيه(1)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

سهرتنا هالليله خلوها صباحي 

احزانقلبيتزيدمنيقربهالعيدوالخلقفرحانهوشلونالبسلجدي  دوينافرحماريدوالحزناذانا (5) 


فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

احزان قلبي تزيد من يقرب هالعيد و الخلق فرحانه وشلون البس  الجديد وين افرحم اريد والحزن اذانا  (5)

عليعاليعليكالعالي
علييالعاليمنالرب
عليمانصبكمنصوب
لكنبالنصبمنصاب

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

علي عالي عليك العالي
علي الموكل من الرب 
علي مانصبك منصوب
لكن بالنصب منصب (5)(5)

وليلكموجالبحرارخىسدولهعليبأنواعالهموملبتلي

فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

وليل كموج البحر ارخى سدوله علي بأنواع الهموم لبتلي

(5)هذه أخدناها في ثانوي(5)


منجدوجدومنزرعحصد

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

اي والله لان من كتاابي (5)(5)

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد


الوردمصيرهاالذبوللكنالذكرىباقيةلاتزول


فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

الورد مصيرها الذبول لكن الذكرى باقية لاتزول


كليومنقولاليومتتحققالأحلام

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

كل يوم نقول اليوم تتحقق الاحلاام

نادرةالوجود

فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

نادرة الوجود   

مافييصبرعلىفرقةالأحباب  
لكنغلاالحبيبيصبرنيعلىالفرقة

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

مافيي صبر على فرقة الاحباب
لكن غلا الحبيب يصبرني على فرقة 

فروتهالحلوه(5)

فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

فروته الحلوه 

ما أدري فكيتها عدل لو غلط (5)




قصيدتيبدأتمنذوطياتالصغر
قصيدتيولدتيومانجابالقمر
قصيدتبظهرتبعداشراقةالقمر
قصيدتيكتبتفيكيياأغلىالبشر
قصيدتينظمةفيكيياهمسالقمر

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

قصيدتي بدات منذو طيات الصغر
قصيدتي نولدت يوم انجاب القمر
قصيدتي بظهر تبعد اشراقة القمر
قصيدتي تكتب فيكي اغلى البشر
قصيدتي نظمة فيكي همس القمر  (5)(5) تعبت مع خشمك


يومالكويوماعليك

فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

الله يسلم ضرسش

يوم لك ويوم عليك

وينماتقهاعويه

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

وين ماتقها عويه


شوقالصحاريانتييامناحبببتانتييامنعرفتعلىيديكيطعمالا  مان  

فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

شوق الصحاري انتي يا من احب ببت انتي يا من عرفت على يديك يطعم الامان  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




اللبيببالإشارةيفهم

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

اللبيب بلاشارة يفهم

لعبةتفكيكالجمل(5)

فروته

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

(5)لعبة تفكيك الجمل(5)

شبكةالناصرة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

شبكة الناصرة
نباركلكمافتاحالمنتدىمنجديد

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

نبارك لكم افتاح المنتدى من جديد

وانشاءاللهمايقتحممنجدييدونكونعلىطولمعبعض

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

وانشاءالله مايقتحم من جدييدونكون علىطول مع بعض.. 


  اهياقلبييكتاكتشايلهميوساكت.. 

 فـروته..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

اه يا قلبي يكتاكت شايل همي و ساكت.. 

اليوممافيهاحدفيالمنتدى

----------


## شاهزنان

ههههههههههههههه...

ويش هالظرافة ..

اليوم ما فيه حد في المنتدى ..

اليومانفتحالمنتدىبعدطولانتظارفأهلابكمجميعا...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

اليوم انفتح المنتدى بعد طول انتظار فأهلا بكم جميعا...


تميزابداعدئماعلىشبكةالناصرة

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

تميزابداعدئماعلىشبكةالناصرة

  تميز ابداع ماعلى شبكة النااصرة .. يمكن 

   ..
ماليأرىاليأسقدنالمرادهُ والأملُههناينبضمترقباًقاصده. 
    فروته

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تميز وايداع دئما في شبكة الناصرة كذا صح

مالي أرى اليأس قد نال مرادهُ والأملُ ههنا ينبض مترقباً قاصده. 


ياحيدرقوموأسكبالعبرةالحسنمظلومعايلبقبره

----------


## شاهزنان

يا حيدر قوم و أسكب العبرة الحسنة مظلوم عايل بقبره ..

ومامنكاتبإلاسيفنىويبقيالدهرماكتبتبداه...

زنوووووووونة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

و ما من كاتب الا سيفني ويبقى الدهر ماكتبت يداه


المنتدىانفتحامسالعصر

والله ماعندي شىء اقوله

----------


## شاهزنان

ههههههههههه..
المنتدى انفتح أمس العصر ..

المشرفالعامماعندهشييقولهاللهيسترمنالباقي...

----------


## أمير العاشقين

المشرف العام ماعنده شي يقوله الله يسترمن الباقي...

ههههههههههههاي 

كنتواهبلكحياتيكنتعمريوروحيفيهكنتأغلىذكرياتيلولاطبع  الهجرفيك

ههههاي يالله باشوف

أميروووو

----------


## شاهزنان

كنت واهب لك حياتي كنت عمري و روحي 
فيها كنت انت اغلى ذكرياتي لولا طبع الهجر فيك ..

ليسالانجازانتصنعالفصديقفيعامولكنالانجازانتصنعصديقل  الفعام...

سلااااام

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ليس الانجاز ان تصن عال فصديق في عام ولكن الانجازان تصن عال صديق لالف عام...

أختي شاهزنان غلط الي قلتيها 

كنت واهب لك حياتي كنت عمري و روحي 
فيها كنت انت اغلى ذكرياتي لولا طبع الهجر فيك ..

هيه كذا 
كنت واهب لك حياتي كنت عمري و روحي فيه
 كنت انت اغلى ذكرياتي لولا طبع الهجر فيك ..

المهم نكمل 


أحبكحيلوأشتقلكوعشقالليليندهلككليومغرامييزيدغيركأنا  ماريدلابعدكحبلابعدك

هذي الظاهر صعبه

----------


## شاهزنان

حرااااااام عليك تعتبر صح غلطة طفيفة ..يالا ..

و حت انت غلطت ..
ليس الانجاز ان تصن عال فصديق في عام ولكن الانجازان تصن عال صديق لالف عام...
هي:
ليس الانجاز ان تصنع الف صديق في عام و لكن الانجاز ان تصنع صديق لألف عام ..

أحبك حيل و اشتاق لك و عشق الليل ينده لك كل يوم مغرم بي بزيد

غيرك أنا ما اريد لا بعدك حب لا بعدك....وي ويش ذي ما ني متأكده صح و لا لا...بس يمكن ..

المهم ..

الخيلوالليلوالبيداءتعرفنيوالسيفوالرمحوالقرطاسوالقل  م...

----------


## أمير العاشقين

حراااااااااام عليكي بسيطه 

وأنتين بعد غلط 

أحبك حيل و اشتاق لك و عشق الليل ينده لك كل يوم مغرم بي بزيد

غيرك أنا ما اريد لا بعدك حب لا بعدك

هي  

أحبك حيل و اشتاق لك و عشق الليل ينده لك كل يوم غرمي يزيد

غيرك أنا ما اريد لا بعدك حب لا بعدك هذا الخطاء مني انا هيه قبلك 

زين مي مشكله 

الجواب 
الخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني والسيف والرمح والقرطاس والقلم...

هاي 

المهم 

ناديعليمظهرالعجائبتجدهلكعونانفيالنوائبكلهموغمسينجل  يبجلالتكياللهياللهياللهبنبوتكيامحمديامحمديامحمدبول  ايتكياعليياعليياعلي

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

نادي عل يمظهرالعجائب تجده لك عون لك في النوائب كل هم وغم سينجل يبجلالتك يالله يالله يالله بنبوتك يامحمديامحمديامحمد بو لايتك ياعلي يياعلي يياعلي.. 

               يامنينوحفؤاديخلف موكبهومنترفرفروحيحولمغناهماذا تركتبقلبيبعد مانسجتكفالخريفلهحرىبلاياه !!!.. 

    فـ ـروته..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> نادي عل يمظهرالعجائب تجده لك عون لك في النوائب كل هم وغم سينجل يبجلالتك يالله يالله يالله بنبوتك يامحمديامحمديامحمد بو لايتك ياعلي يياعلي يياعلي.. 
> 
>                يامنينوحفؤاديخلف موكبهومنترفرفروحيحولمغناهماذا تركتبقلبيبعد مانسجتكفالخريفلهحرىبلاياه !!!.. 
> 
>     فـ ـروته..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههاي نصها غلط أختي هههههاي ويش كاتبه مرتين مايصير لا ونفس الي كتبته غشاشه 

يامن ينوح فؤادي خلف موكبه ومن ترفرفر وحي حول مغناه ماذا تركت بقلب يبعد    
   مانسجت كف الخريف له حرى بلاياه !!!.. 

ههههههههههههاي 


ياسوىبنروحيابنبقىسوىبالهواءوبروحوبتنينسوىمشمعقولأت  ركألبيوحبيمغربنيمذبنيآهياألبي

ههههههههههاي 


امير العاشقين كل يعقد ليش

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

بالغلط يالله 

    ياسوى بنروح يابنبقى سوى بالهواء وبروح وبتنين سوى مشمعقول  أتر ك ألبي وحبي مغربنيمذبني آه ياألبي 

   هذا الا عرفته (5) 

   أماهقلبيبالمصائبيرميني= أماهضعتبالشقاءأحلىسنيني

   فيمناميأرانيأمهميتا= واراكثكلىبالدماءتبكيني 

   فروته

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أماهقلب يبالمصائب يرميني= أمه ضعت بالشقاءأحلى سنيني

   في من امي أراني أمه ميتا= واراكث كلى بالدماء تبكيني 

هههههاي 

المهم أختي الي قلتي غلط 



اهياعمريبنسىأمريبنسىحاليبالحببعتمالليللي  

امهمشأناالبتروحواللهمشأنامشأنااليبتبوحبلياليالهناء

تحياتي 
أمي العاشقين

----------


## شاهزنان

اهيا عمري بنسى أمري بنسى حالي بالحب عتم الليالي 

امهما ش أنا البتروح .... حشى حشى ويش ذا صرت تألف بالسوري 

أكيد كلها اغلاط 
عاد المهم أكتب الكلمة اللي بعدها ..

سارعللمجدوالعلياءحلقيلخالقالسماءوارفعالخفاقالاخضري  حملالنورالمسطرردداللهاكبرياموطني...

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

سارع للمجد والعلياء حلقي لخالق السماء وارفع الخفاق الاخضريحمل النورالمسطررددالله اكبرياموطني...

    هذي بسيطه لوول (5) .. 



فـراتعينيـكِبعمـقالبـحـارولليلباتفجرا منسوادشعركِاحبـكرغـمانـفمشـاعـريولسـتسـوىمخبـولبحب  ـك.. 

    فـ ـروتي..

----------


## شاهزنان

فرات عينيك بعمق البحار و للي بات فجرا من سواد شعرك أحبك رغم انف مشاعري و لش تسوى مخبول مشاعري ..

ههههههههههههههه ويش ذا فرات الكلام قتلني من الضحك أعتقد صح كتبته...

يالا نشوف جملتي ..

إنانتاكرمتالكريمملكتهوإناكرمتاللئيمتمردا

----------


## بيسان

ان انت اكرمت الكريم ملكتهه وانا اكرمت اللئيم تمردا

 ومامنكاتبالاسيفنيويبقىالدهرماكتبتيداه

----------


## شاهزنان

و مامن كاتب إلا سيفنى و يبقي الدهر ما كتبت يداه ..

إلهيلاتعذبنيفإنيمقربالذيقدكانمنيوماليحيلةإلارضاكفإ  نعفوتوحسنظني

----------


## دمعه حزن

إلهي لا تعذبني فاني مقر بالذى قد كان  منى ومالي حيلة الإ رضاك  فإن عفوت وحسن ظني

ناديعليمظهرالعجائبتجدهعونالكفىالنوائبوكلهموغمسينجل  يبولايتكياعليياعليياعلي

تحياااااتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

نادي علي مظهرالعجائب تجده عونا لك فى النوائب وكل هم وغم سينجل يبولايتك ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي


سأبقىعازفاعلىاوتارالزمانوأصوغالحـبألحانالأجلك

----------


## ابن القديح

سأبقى عازفاعلى اوتارالزمان وأصوغ الحـب ألحانالأجلك

افعالخيرفمنفعلالخيرعقلواتقىيومبهكلنفسستسل

----------


## دمعه حزن

افعال خير فمن فعل الخيرعقل واتقى يوم به كل نفس ستسل

سلاماللهعلىناسيحبالقلبطاريهمغلاهمصدقمنقلبيعسىاللهل  ييخليهم

----------


## كراميل

سلام الله علىناسي حب القلب طاريهم غلاه مصدق منقلبي عسىالله ييخليهم  سأصبرحتىيعجزالصبرعنصبري

----------


## ميمو

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري
إأعينايجوداولاتجمداألاتبكيانلصخرالندى

----------


## أمير العاشقين

إأعيناي جود او لا تجمدا ألا تبكيان لصخر الندى

لاتسألنيلامناليبهواهماعنديغيركياقلبيوأنتاليبهواهلا  تسألنيحبيبيمنمثليبحبكعندكتلاقيالجوابلوتسألألبك  

أميرووووووو

----------


## ابن القديح

لاتسألني لامنالي بهواه ماعندي غيرك ياقلبي وأنت الي بهواه لا تسألني حبيبي من مثلي بحبك عندك تلاقي الجواب لوتسأل البك 

منكثرودكوالعطاعلمتنيكيفالوفاعلمتنيفيغيبتكاحضنبقايا  طيبتك

----------


## القلب المكسور

من كثر ودك والعطا علمتني كيف الوفا علمتني في غيبتك احضن بقايا طيبتك

هالليلهصافيالجووالعازلينرحلوغيركياأغلىالناسبعيونيم  ايحلو

----------


## دمعه حزن

هالليله صافي الجوو العازلينر حلوغيرك ياأغلى الناس بعيوني ما يحلو


شربتالحبمنكاسكوتعطرتبهوىانفاسكاحسدكلمنشافكواقتلكلم  نباسك

----------


## ميمو

شربت الحب من كاسك  وتعطرت بهوى انفاسك احسد كل من شمك واقتل كل من باسك
انياقمتعلىالتعلةبالمنىفيغربةقالواتكوندوائيانيشفهذا  الجسمطيبهوائهاايلطفالنيرانطيبهواء

----------


## دمعه حزن

اني اقمت على التعلة بالمنى في غربة قالوا تكون دوائي اني شف هذا الجسم طيب هوائها ايلطف النيران طيب هواء

ياليلكافيتروعنيياليلصبحكافجعني

----------


## ابن القديح

ياليل كافي تروعني ياليل صبحك افجعني

مثلالعسلوسطالضمايرغلاكم

----------


## دمعه حزن

مثل العسل وسط الضمايرغلاكم

قلبيلكمهاويوبحبكمخفاقمثلالقمرضاوييرسللكماشواق

تحياااااتي

----------


## ميمو

قلبي لكم هاوي بحكبكم خفاق مثل القمر ضاوي يرسل لكم اشواق
انيخيرتكفاختاريمابينالموتعلىصدرياوبيندفاتراشعاري

----------

